# Appel aux possesseurs de WallStreet



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2007)

Je recherche un possesseur de WallStreet qui aurait une barrette de 128 Mo "taille basse" dans son connecteur sup&#233;rieur, et qui serait d'accord pour me l'&#233;changer contre une barrette de m&#234;me capacit&#233;, mais "taille haute".

En effet, le WallStreet 233 de ma fille a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233; par un "Palourde" 300, qui n'accepte que les barrettes "taille basse", ce qui la ram&#232;ne de 192 Mo (128 "taille haute" + 64 sur le WallStreet) &#224; 96 Mo (32 soud&#233;s + 64 sur le Palourde), ce qui est trop limite. Cet &#233;change me permettrait de lui remonter son palourde &#224; 150 Mo, ce qui serait d&#233;j&#224; plus confortable, sans diminuer la m&#233;moire du WallStreet de celui qui accepterait un tel &#233;change.


----------

